

Proper is Shutting Down October 29th, 2014 - gerrys0
https://properapp.com/proper-updates/proper-is-shutting-down-october-29th-2014/#.VCww0SldXCw

======
PaulHoule
Any plans to sell the software or open source it?

I see a lot of potential there for a project management tool that might apply
to other markets.

